# T shirt site with photo effects



## debard (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks to forum contributors, I've started working with design tool - designer - t shirt - ad specialties - expertLogo for my client's new site, which sells custom shirts, mugs, etc.

However, now the client wants to add photo effects to pre-process the photos, including PhotoShop type filters, etc. I've seen that Picnik - edit photos the easy way, online in your browser offers these effects, but it does not offer a complete solution.

If I combine the two, it will require users to 1) upload a photo 2) apply effects 3) save it, then 4) upload it again for ExpertLogo.

Does anyone know a cleaner solution? Thanks.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Jumping from one app to another would not be a good idea unless they both looked very similar in style. I think you would end up with a cut and shut website rather than one that has a professional looking design.

The best solution would be to build the t-shirt designer from the ground up and add a menu to handle the photographic effects. Not an easy task tho..... What photographic effects has he asked for? Have you got a list of requirements?

Regards
Dean


----------

